
Police turn to private doorbell cameras to help catch criminals - yasp
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2019/06/17/police-doorbell-cameras-reporting-crime/1454689001/
======
JoeAltmaier
Some cities have solar drones flying circles overhead constantly, recording.
When somebody robs a house they check the footage, find when the guy drove
off, and reverse the movie, tracking the car back to the guy leaving home.
Then they go there and make the arrest. Like a time machine, for crime!

~~~
johnkpaul
Radiolab did an amazing piece on this a few years ago.
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/eye-
sky](https://www.wnycstudios.org/story/eye-sky)

It was really surprising to hear what immense fidelity drone cameras can
provide for data analysis.

~~~
brokenmachine
Amazing podcast, but it really made me fear for the future.

It isn't enough that they can track everyone at all times by using phone data,
they need actual videos? Combine that with AI and it's a complete privacy
nightmare.

Thankfully I have nothing to hide, so there is nothing to worry about! /s

------
kreitje
Our sheriff department has come by asking people on our street if we have
footage of a car they were looking for. The driver was going door to door
checking door handles and took off when confronted by someone at home.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
This happened to me years ago.

One of the neighbors saw someone rummaging around in their car, called the
police. Unluckily for them, it was the wife of a police officer in town.
Double unluckily, I have a number of outside Nest cameras and caught them not
only breaking into (checking for unlocked doors) her car, but walking down the
street and checking every single car. Triple unlucky, I have 4 or so local
cops on my block and none of them were amused. They even stole a few bucks out
of my car!

My footage positively identified the thieves, who we quickly realized were
kids (17 and 18) and they were very quickly caught (don't break into cars and
really don't break into local PD's spouses cars!). I assume nothing ever went
to trial or there was any serious resistance as I was never contacted to
authenticate the video footage or testify in any capacity.

~~~
brokenmachine
>checking for unlocked doors >They even stole a few bucks out of my car!

I know it was them that were the ones doing the wrong thing, but you didn't
lock your car doors?

